# KISS RHB Panorama Cars Modded with Train-Li "S-Kuplix" short couplers



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I finally got around to modding my new KISS RHB Panorama Cars using our New Train-Li USA "S-Kuplix" short couplers (just fyi I am a Train-Li Dealer if that matters to you).
These short couplers can be used on all KISS, LGB, Trainline 45 cars as well as anywhere the LGB style hook and loop couplers are used.

There are two ways of installing them, 
1) as a direct replacement of the LGB style coupler. Just unscrew the stock one and install the "S-Kuplix". this allows for extreme tight turns on R1 curves.

2) Modding the coupler mounting shaft and bumper. While a more involved process it gives you a much shorter and more realistic distance between the cars.

I chose to use method 2 on my KISS cars because I have all large radius turns and the end result looks much more prototypical.

It wasn't very hard to do and the results are well worth it.

Here are some pics of how I did it;

The Train-Li USA S-Kuplix;





Here are some before pics ; 






Step one is to remove the old hook and loop coupler, 






then measure 11MM from the end of the shaft; 





then cut and round off the end so that it fits into the new S-Kuplix,
you'll notice the second mounting hole, the forward one, that I picked up through the S-Kuplix,
once you mount the S-Kuplix you will also need to pick up the rear mounting hole on it.



The next step is to shorten the bumper, 
First you remove the bumper end, then measure 11MM from the end of the bumper shaft and cut it off,
then drill a 4MM hole in the center of the bumper shaft and then reinsert the bumper.
here are the before and after pics;

before; 










after removing the 11MM from the bumper shaft;





next step is to mount the modded truck with the S-Kuplix installed;




Thats all there is to it, once I got the hang of it, it took less than 20 minutes per car to mod.

Ron

here are some before and after pics;
















Here is a short video of the train in action,

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the advantages are better appearance I guess. 

What are the disadvantages of this coupler? 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Jan 2013 01:24 PM 
So the advantages are better appearance I guess. 

What are the disadvantages of this coupler? 

Greg 

The Main advantage and purpose of these short couplers IS improving the appearance of the rolling stock by allowing them to be coupled closer for much improved and more prototypical appearance. 
If I'm not mistaking isn't that One of the Major reasons for moding stock couplers on just about any rolling stock?

Disadvantages, HMM? they don't install themselves, they make lousy eggs, they are not kadee's?









But then again the actual prototypes don't use kadee/US knuckle style couplers anyway, so I don't know what else you could do to make them look more prototypical for $4.95 a car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In a product review, you hope the reviewer gives you the pros and cons. 

I already understand the pros, at least appearance (being smaller) and closer coupling... I don't need a bunch of pictures to understand what I already stated... but they ARE nice looking cars! 

One con would seem to be that the "capture" angle for the couplers is less than the big hook and loops... 

And to sort of paraphrase your response "isn't that why a lot of people use hook and loops"? 

Most people use them because: 
1. they came stock 
2. they couple on sharp curves 
3. they stay coupled 

So I would guess on tight curves, just by the very clear fact that they are smaller, they would not couple up, where the "full size" ones would. 

This is sort of like recommending the #1 Kadees to someone (because they look better) without also mentioning that they are more sensitive to vertical misalignment. 

(you put this under Product Reviews) 

So, again I ask, pros and cons please. Also, it looks like you have nice broad curves, can you test on R1 curves? 

Not giving you a hard time, just want the "full story"... 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg, 
What I said was "isn't one of the main reasons people modify their couplers is to allow the cars to be coupled closer together for a more prototypical appearance"
I think you would agree with that statement.

The reason for the pictures I posted of the actual real life versions of the cars was to show you that there really isn't another type of coupler, other than the hook and loop style, that would work with these types of cars. So that being the case the S-Kuplix allows for the best remaining option.

The cons part was a joke of course (they do not actually make eggs







). 
To be honest though I couldn't find any cons in my application. 

According to TrainLine, the manufacturer, the couplers actually allow for much tighter turns with these cars because; 
"S-KuPLIX occupies only half the width of a standard loop, hence a shortened shaft has more room to turn under the body because these loops will hit the obstacles later.Therefore short coupled cars can even master R1 curves (although they look more elegant in larger radii)."

I don't have any R1 curves so I couldn't test that, and was why I didn't mention it, but since one of the reasons they were developed was to allow the use of the panorama cars on the tighter curves I give them the benefit of the doubt.

So in my instance I gave my full story and experience with them.

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The only potential downside I can see is when backing up. The LGB version, being wider and slightly curved, might be a little better but I'll know better when I get mine mounted. I will also try to remember to report on how the Massoth automatic uncouplers work with them. Man, I never get tired at looking at those cars...they really are beautiful. Ron, have you ordered an Allegra to go with them?? 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I though I was pretty clear in my response Ron.. for the second time no issue with the pictures... read my response there again? 

But thank you for the follow on about R1 operations... then maybe it will work fine, although close coupling cars on R1's can also have the potential of cars hitting... but maybe this has a good "balance" between enough distance between cars and short enough to work on R1's.... 

Your response answers my question, maybe no downside in most applications. Would still like to see some examples, but the additional info makes sense. 

Greg 

(p.s. your full story and experience may not be enough for a complete product review, that was the point, not testing on R1, etc.) 

p.s.s But thanks for the extra info, I'm content!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I forgot I had some 4FT Diameter Aristo track up in storage so now I can test out the S-Kuplix close coupled cars on them.

I made a S curve with them and placed a 3 car consist on them to see if they would work on such tight curves, not to mention the S curve.

I am confident that following my test they will indeed work as described on even 4FT diameter curves.

So that allows me to revise my cons section as None









I hope that this is sufficient testing of these nice couplers.

Ron

Here are some pics;

4ft diameter "S" test track 


3 KISS cars on the 4FT curve, notice the extreme overhang, but the ends of the cars do not touch.


Close ups







Going through the "S" curve, again extreme overhang but the cars do not touch,




I also made a quick video of the cars being pulled through the 4FT curve and the "S" curve,
I did this many times back and forth with no issues, other than it looked silly because of the extreme over hang


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

GREAT! 

Now that's a product review! 

If it can do that, probably can do anything... that's about as nasty as it gets! 

Thanks for going the extra mile... now many people could swap out those old (and in my opinion ugly) huge H&L's ! 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI: Video is not working. 

These Kuplix look great even for American passenger cars. 

Alan


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Alan, I tried it several times and the video works on my PC. 
Next week I am going to mod my LGB Glacier Express panorama cars with the S-kuplix couplers and see how they work with them, I'll post my results here.

Ron


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Video works on my IPad. Very impressive, I never would have thought that those long cars with any style couplers would work on R1s. Chuck


----------

